# Strange Question?



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently on cd28 and for the last week my scalp has been driving me crazy because of itchiness. I don't have dandruff, nits, there's no rash or anything! I've not changed products. My scalp looks totally normal and isn't sore to touch, just goddamn itchy!!! I'm trying not to itch but even thinking about it makes it worse.

I'm taking clomid for the first time so thinking my heightened hormones may possibly have something to do with this.

Does anyone else have/had this? I feel like I'm imagining it and going mad lol!


----------



## MrsPG (Apr 7, 2012)

It's very possible that it's a side effect. I've never taken Clomid but I did have this side effect with a blood pressure medication that I previously took. I's so annoying, you have my sympathy!


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Neon, I'm pregnant, and my head is similarly itchy (i keep checking for nits, just in case   ).  I suspect it's just the change in hormones in your body that's doing it....  it's certainly just that for me.


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Neon, when i was on clomid my hair started to thin quite badly after the third month of taking it. When I asked the nurse I was told it was down to the hormonal changes, maybe your itchiness is a similar thing. A couple of months after finishing clomid (I was on it for 6 cycles) my hair stopped thinning but it took a while to grow back. Hopefully your body will get used to it and the itchiness subsides xx


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for your responses everyone!!! 

I thought I could be hormones but I was starting to feel like I was going bonkers lol! I will continue to fight it with baby shampoo and coconut oil until it stops!


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

Neon, if it's still itchy with the baby shampoo / coconut oil, it may be worth switching to try a different shampoo/conditioner.  I've moved to an aveeno range from my bulk standard frieda and although i'm still itchy sometimes, it's made a big improvement.

Baby shampoo may not sting the eyes, but lots of people still react to them; it might just be that something different helps you better..


----------



## mmummy (Dec 20, 2013)

oops, i meant avalon organics, not aveeno; not that i'm saying that would particularly work for you; i think we're all different!


----------



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Mmummy thanks for your advice, I'll have a look into it! The itchiness is still there but not as strong, it's really bizarre!


----------

